# How to tell if you're a booty call!



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> interesting that you are responding to me on this, ive never been intimate less than 2 months into the relationship and have only been with 2 guys. I know this, but it doesnt mean that believing lies is your fault or responsibility, people are disingenuous...they are the ones with the problem


*Mendi the ISFJ*, I quoted your post because it asked a great question. I don't know anything about you, so please don't take it as blaming you or questioning your judgement.

Anyone could be fooled by someone who is very manipulative or deceitful. It happens every day and especially to trusting, open people. But if a woman "answers the call " repeatedly, and doesn't take time to develop a relationship with a man, (or to see that it won't develop into a relationship) then who else can be responsible for her? Usually the signs are there but we tend to act on our sexual impulses and emotions regardless.

*And funcoolname*, a woman often does feel victimized when she starts to realize that a man only wants sex. Especially if it's someone she has strong feelings for or if it happened to her before. I would never call any woman an idiot. We have special vulnerability because we generally want a deeper connection if we can have it. 

Women who settle for sex only, _when they are longing for it to be more_, usually feel worse over time.


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

If you enjoy the sex as much as he does, he's also YOUR booty call if that makes you feel any better.

Otherwise, you gave it up easily or too early and so it's a one-sided relationship. Men don't romantically pursue women that they have already "conquered". If he doesn't see the side you that you want him to love, he's not going to want to see it after he has sex with you. He's already moved on, emotionally. You're willingness to have sex early is a quick appraisal of your worth as long term partner. This is so ingrained in biology, that sperm competition exists in our species. Human males may produce different types of sperm depending on the perceived sexual promiscuity of their partner. You don't have to do a semen analysis on his ejaculate to determine what he thinks of you. Men don't usually "mate guard" their booty calls. Therefore, men may thrust more deeply and quickly into the vagina, a mechanism researchers believe is directed for sperm removal.

However, I believe most women intuitively recognize the situation.


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

Super Awesome said:


> If a guy keeps you a secret, doesn't introduce or mention you to his friends and/or family, you're probably a booty call.


Very good answer.


----------

